# Ultimate X-Force 2: Seven Deadly Sins



## ByteRynn (May 20, 2006)

The Helicarrier arrives in New York City.

The city you return to is very different than the city you left.  Buildings are torn down.  The Triskellion is heavily damaged.  Smoke still lingers in the air and there are still a number of bodies amongst the rubble.  Over the course of the next month, The United States is reeling from the massive international assault.  All forces who aren't directly trying to keep watch for another Post-Human invasion are occupied with rebuilding the damaged infrastructure.  

During this time:

Xian Qi Xan:  [sblock]Upon arriving in NYC, you are quickly escorted into the lower levels of the Triskellion.  At first, you are somewhat panicked that you are being escorted back to a cell, but it very quickly is obvious you are being taken through a medical installation.  When your guards arrive at a door, they are met by a large man with shockingly red hair.  You recognize him as Col. Dougan.  He seems concerned.  

"Xian, SHIELD is in danger, and as I said back on the carrier, we are thankful for your help and regretful of the damage that a rogue faction of our organization has put you through, however, we have a favor to ask.  A man lays dying on the other side of this door.  He was wounded in the initial assault, and has since been treated brutally by his captors.  Will you save his life?"

The door opens, and lying in a hospital bed, connected to a number of life-support devices, lies a black man, bald, one eye horribly scarred and missing, one arm severed, the stub cauterized and packed in some kind of clear gel.  He is bruised, cut, and clearly unconscious.[/sblock]

Stonewall, Sunspot, The Voice: [sblock]You are set to doing what you can to help rebuild parts of the Triskellion.  After a week of restoring the basic life-support and tracking down a handful of High-level prisoners hiding out in the bowels of the Laberynthine fortress, you are summoned to Col. Dougan's office.

In the office he sits, with another man waiting.  Dougan speaks.

"Your successes in Brazil and Atlanta were very nearly absolute.  The recovery team was able to get some vital files that may be useable in finding out what was targeted in our own databases.  SHIELD has decided to give you all commendations for jobs well done.  Good work."

He then gestures toward the stranger.  "This is David Oaksbridge.  He has been assigned to MutantOps, and we would like to have him join our new, oficially commissioned mutant Task Force, known as X-force.  He showed valor during the assault on the Triskellion, and might have just the skills and training to aid you in your future missions.  Now, with the recent debacles with the X-men and the New Mutants, The Whitehouse is pushing for some positive Mutant-government relations.  We have decided to publically aknknowledge that we have a group of Mutant-Ops working for us, that have been registered and are being tracked by the government.  We are not going to release your civilian names in order to protect your families, and any private lives you may foolishly decide to attempt.  We will be releasing limited footage of your combat in Atlanta, showcasing your heroism and skill.  We are currently working on uniforms approved by the PR division that will both hide your identities and work with your abilities.  We have taken Blackout off the team, as his skills are too valuable to take public.  His existance is classified.  There are other mutants we may be approaching for this force, however, the four of you are the core.  We will be in touch with you concerning your new uniforms and your next mission.  Until then, you have a few weeks where you are welcome to take it easy here in the city or in the Triskellion's lounge.  Do you have any questions?"[/sblock]

Shadowjack [sblock]  About a week after the fighting largely subsides in NYC, you are asked to report to Col. Dougan's office.  Dougan is in charge of Mutant Corps division of Shield.  

"Welcome David.  We have heard of your valor in the battle for the Triskellion, and have decided to overlook your past...problems, in favor of giving you a chance to work for us.  You have been assigned to Mutant Corps, which means that your future is mine.  We can grant you some modicum of financial stability and freedom to decide your own fate, so long as you undertake certain jobs for us.  Is that agreeable?  Good.  Your future teammates will arrive in a moment."

Dougan waits a few minutes, when the door opens again, and three men walk in.  One is young, and heavily muscled. Another is also young, and clearly of hispanic origin, wearing the styles of the street.  The final is a good deal older, with a very plesant face and wearing a simple outfit, accented with a black leatehr jacket.

He says to them, "Your successes in Brazil and Atlanta were very nearly absolute.  The recovery team was able to get some vital files that may be useable in finding out what was targeted in our own databases.  SHIELD has decided to give you all commendations for jobs well done.  Good work."

He then gestures toward you.  "This is David Oaksbridge.  He has been assigned to MutantOps, and we would like to have him join our new, oficially commissioned mutant Task Force, known as X-force.  He showed valor during the assault on the Triskellion, and might have just the skills and training to aid you in your future missions.  Now, with the recent debacles with the X-men and the New Mutants, The Whitehouse is pushing for some positive Mutant-government relations.  We have decided to publically aknknowledge that we have a group of Mutant-Ops working for us, that have been registered and are being tracked by the government.  We are not going to release your civilian names in order to protect your families, and any private lives you may foolishly decide to attempt.  We will be releasing limited footage of your combat in Atlanta, showcasing your heroism and skill.  We are currently working on uniforms approved by the PR division that will both hide your identities and work with your abilities.  We have taken Blackout off the team, as his skills are too valuable to take public.  His existance is classified.  There are other mutants we may be approaching for this force, however, the four of you are the core.  We will be in touch with you concerning your new uniforms and your next mission.  Until then, you have a few weeks where you are welcome to take it easy here in the city or in the Triskellion's lounge.  Do you have any questions?"[/sblock]


----------



## Byteme8199 (May 21, 2006)

Sunspot:
I know you want us to take it easy and get our energy back, but as long as there are oppurtunities for us to help the people down there, then I think we need to get going.


----------



## Tank (May 22, 2006)

I don't know about y'all, but I'm going to miss Blackout.  Everything seemed easier with him around... Well, anyways, it's a pleasure to meetcha David.  Hey! Seeing how we are going to be masking our real identities, what should we call you?  They call me Stonewall, 'cause I'm tough, not 'cause I'm made of stone.  That would be silly. *cough* Thing *cough*.  I sure do hope these new costumes aren't as bad as those X-kids'.  Hey, Colonel, didn't you say us 4 would be the "core" of X-Force?  What about that Chinese fella?  Is he ok?

P.S.  I apologize for the overuse of Kentucky slang.


----------



## Tank (May 22, 2006)

*Test*

This is a test to see if my new monitoring service will e-mail me when this page updates.  If this works, then our game can move along much quicker.


----------



## Tank (May 22, 2006)

*Testes*

Final Test.


----------



## Tank (May 22, 2006)

More Tests, darnit


----------



## Tank (May 22, 2006)

If this doesn't work...


----------



## Tank (May 22, 2006)

Please delete all my tests Ben.  Thanks


----------



## Shieldhaven (May 22, 2006)

"Yeah, Stonewall, what's a group without names and maybe some kind of suit?  I'll answer to Shadowjack.  I'm a teleporter, mainly.  Not much of a fighter, to tell the truth, but I'm guessing you've already got that covered.

"Not to be blunt, but what do the rest of you do?"


----------



## Byteme8199 (May 22, 2006)

Well Shadowjack, thanks for asking.  As you'll soon come to find out, I do all sorts of things, none of which aren't amazing. Fly, Blast, Burn... you name it buddy.. I do it.


----------



## Tank (May 25, 2006)

Yeah, Shadowjack, we got fightin' handled.  Teleportin's cool.  How far can you go?  Like can you take us to Texas, or is it kinda sight based?


----------



## kookdude (May 27, 2006)

They call me the Voice. I tell people to do things and they do them, occasionally I manage to hit them a few times too, as part of the process of course.


----------



## Shieldhaven (May 27, 2006)

"Well, Stonewall, I've never managed to leave the planet under my own power.  But I can get a decently large number of people from here to Shanghai, or anywhere in between, in about six seconds flat."


----------



## Tank (May 27, 2006)

That's handy.  Ever have any weird mishaps?  Like have you ended up somewhere you didn't expect?


----------



## Shieldhaven (May 27, 2006)

"Not particularly.  I mean, the last time I tried to 'port, I didn't leave as early as I should've, and got hit with about half a dozen stuns.  But that wasn't a failure of my teleportation.  I'm sure there are things that could shut me down, but I haven't seen 'em yet."


----------



## Byteme8199 (May 29, 2006)

"Hey Big 'V' how do we know you aren't going to try and control us or something?"


----------



## Shieldhaven (May 31, 2006)

Shadowjack grins.  "We know Voice won't try to control us just like we know I won't 'accidentally' teleport one or more of us into the heart of a volcano.  No matter who you are, it's bad policy to sell out the only people who are looking out for you.  Am I right, Voice?"


----------



## Byteme8199 (Jun 1, 2006)

Yea... well sometimes we have to use our powers against each other in order for us to help each other.  Like when Stonewall was about to be crushed by that Sentinel in Atlanta.  I had to force blast him out of the way before he got crushed..... not that it would've killed him.
I've seen what some of those telepaths can do, and its some crazy s*&@.  Voice, if we ever go up against someone like that, and your power can counteract that, by all means do so.. for the good of the team!


----------



## kookdude (Jun 2, 2006)

Quite right Shadowjack. Its just a bad idea to turn teammates into pseudo-mindless zombies. Especially considering that you guys keep me alive well enough as it is.


----------



## Tank (Jun 8, 2006)

Yea, please help me out if I become enthralled.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 9, 2006)

After two weeks of hanging out aroung the Triskellion, aiding in the rebuilding of Triskillion facilities, and getting to know some of the denizens of the base, such as Steve Rogers, Janet Pym, and Wanda and Pietro Maximoff, you are called into Colonel Dougan's offices.

"Ah, good, I have something to show you."

He takes you down a corridor, into an elevator, and ultimately to one of the testing labs.  In the lab room are four dummies, dressed in what can only be described as uniforms.

"This is Dr. Robert Langston.  He has worked in our costumes and uniforms department for quite some time.  He was responsible for Captain America's newest costume, as well as the costumes of some of our other Ultimates.  He has now designed costumes designed to help you stay in touch when on missions, emphasize your powers, and grant you some protection when needed.  Dr. Langston, it's your show."

A thin black man, dressed in a lab coatover a rumpled shirt steps foward and gestures to the first uniform.

"Ah, yes...first we have...Lewis Guthrie?  Stonewall.  There you are.  Your uniform has been modeled heavily after the Captain America suit, though we opted to down-play the armor, as you don't so much need it.  Also, we have augmented the helmet.  This helmet should be able to scramble most low-level telepathic activity, as well as cause some interference with other psychic assaults.  It also has a powerful encrypted comm system installed.  Your com is amongst one of our most powerful personal systems, because if any of you is going to be alive and able to send back reports, we expect it will be you.  The centerpiece of this costume, however, is the left bracer.  You notice it is somewhat oversized, yes?  That bracer is a aadamantine-vibranium composite, similar to Captain America's Shield.  With training it should offer you some low-level ability to deflect blows landing on you.  Also, it can serve as a sheath for that wonderful knife we gifted you when you signed up."

Description: [sblock] You have an Ultimate Cpt. America-style helment, but it is Metallic dark grey.  Your tunic has a high neck, and is made of some leather-type material.  It is form fitting and also dark grey, with deep red trim along the collar.  The sleeves end just past your shoulder.  There is a thick black leather belt.  Your pants are tight-fitting dark grey leather with red stripes down the side, tucked into heave, shin-high black leather army boots.  Your right hand has a thick lether combat-glove, dark red with dark grey trim.  Your left hand is a massive, gleaming metallic grey bracer that ends in a grey glove.  This bracer flares just a bit and flattens out, giving it extra surface area.  Inset into the inside of the bracer is a place that perfectly fits your knife.[/sblock]
Stats: [sblock]  Helmet: Mind Shield 2 (+2 on Will Saves against Mental Effects, immune to mental effects less than rank 2), and Communication 4 (Radio, Selective, Subtle, Area, 1 mile range); Bracer: Shield 1 (+1 defense)[/sblock]


----------



## Byteme8199 (Jun 9, 2006)

Sunspot glances at the impressive suit of armor and lets out a long whistle.  

"Thats hot stuff Cap'n.  Let's just hope all this attention wont go to his head..... get it...  get it?  

After a few seconds of silence...

"Oh shut up...."


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 9, 2006)

Dr. Langston walks down the row of costumes, and picks up another folder, and begins reading from it.

"Let's see...Roberto...Sunspot.  Your powers offered us quite a trick.  We wanted all of our operatives outfitted with mission radios, however, your power, unfotunately, interferes with most personal radios when in your converted form.  We have outfitted your mask with a weaker personal comm system, but I believe that it will not work when you have shifted forms.  You mask also has Psychis scramblers inlaid, and I believe this configuration of them has daunted our Psi-corps more often than even Stonewall's helmet.  The mask also is flash-sensitive, protecting your eyes from most harsh glares, especially if you ever, as our tests predict, manage to discover ways to produce bright bursts of light with your powers.  Finally, the aspect we are most proud of.  This harness that staps over and into your uniform has a small shield generator inlaid into it.  We could get a personal forcefield so small, because it harnesses your own solar energy.  It will work whenever you are in sun form, however, it won't work at any other time.  I think you will be quite pleased with it."

Description [sblock] Your mask looks like a metallic grey visor that goes across your face, in a fairly thin line, covering only your eye-line.  The eye-holes have slightly-tinted glass in them, and when you move into areas of bright light, they darken.  The rest of your mask rises high on your neck, and up around the side of your head, connecting to the heavier face-plate, anchored in the back, covering your ears (think, original Gambit's mask).  Your mask ties right in to your tunic, grey/black leather with red trim, very similar to Stonewall's, but it goes all the way down to your fore-arms, tucking into a pair of dark red combat gloves.  Crossing this tunic is a golden harness, Xing over each shoulder, meeting in the middle with a red crystal looking apparatus, and the crossing down to attach to a thick leather belt.  It does the same thing in the rear.  Your slacks and boots are identical to stonewall's.  When you go into sunform, the entire uniform, minus the face-mask and golden harness fade to black, and the red shield apparatus starts to glow.[/sblock]

Stats: [sblock] Mindshield 3 (+3 on will saves against mental effects and immune to level 2 mental powers and below); Communication 2 (selective, subtle, area, 100 ft., doesn't work while in Sunform), Force Field 1 (selective (you may allow things to pass through), Impervious 1, +1 toughness, only works in sunform), Sensory Shield 2 (visual, +4 on saves against visual dazzles, automatically succede on saves against Rank 1 dazzles)[/sblock]


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 9, 2006)

The good doctor moves on to the next uniform.  

"This is what we have for The Voice.  We were told you were rather particular on your sense of style, so we tried to preserve some of that in our designs.  You still have your leather jacket, and this one is a bit better armored than the one you currently wear.  It is also a good deal longer, duster length, for resons that will soon become obvious to you.  Ryans, run the simulation video, please."

He gestures to a screen, and a film begins, showing a man, standing on top of a tall ledge of a down-town NYC building, wearing a long, black leather jacket.  The man jumps off the building, and then triggers something in one hand, causing the back of the jacket to flare out, solidify, and become a parasail, slowing the wearers descent to the growund.

"This could aid in certain infiltrations and escapes I imagine.  Perhaps we've just seen _Batman_ too many times.  We also have a head apparatus that protects the wearer from over-loud sounds, and has installed a personal comm set of power equivilant to Stonewall's."

Description [sblock] Your mask is open-topped, letting your hair come out, but it covers almost your entire face, save your mouth.  On either side, their is an ear-cover that fits snugly into your ear, housing your audio protection, and your comm system.  This mask is attached to your tunic, which is fairly form fitting, and resembles the tunice of Stonewall and Sunspot.  Yours, however is more simple and resembling old-school super-hero spandex.  This is tucked into pant, worn with a thick leather belt.  The pants are grey-black leather with a red stripe down the side, tucked into military-style combat boots.  You have dark red light combat gloves that fit over your upper-body suit.  Over this all, you wear a long dark grey-black leather jacket with dark red trim around the detail, arms, and collar.  It is fairly heavy.[/sblock]

Stats: [sblock]Protection 1 (impervious 1, +1 toughness.  Note, this does not stack with the toughness in your current jacket, but it does make you immune to any damage of +1 or less, something your current jacket doesn't do.); Super-movement 1 (Slowfall, must not be flatfooted to use), Communication 4 (Radio, Selective, Subtle, Area, 1 mile range); Sensory Shield 2 (hearing, +4 on saves against audio dazzles, automatically succede on saves against Rank 1 dazzles)[/sblock]


----------



## Byteme8199 (Jun 9, 2006)

Sunspot glances at the front then walks to the back of the suit.  He looks it over approvingly.

"This will do Doc.. this will definitely do..."

With a very satisfied, and almost proud look, Sunspot goes into the corner and tries to superheat his power into a small area as bright as possible... but fails to get more than a candles amount of light.

"Tell me, how Im supposed to do this blinding light thing again?"


----------



## Byteme8199 (Jun 9, 2006)

"Hey Voice.. say "Whoa""


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 9, 2006)

"And finally, Mr. Oaksbridge.  The Shadowjack uniform, while rather basic, will certainly help you, help us.  First of all, you are being issued a small hold-out pistol.  I know it is not your inclination to use lethal force, but sometimes it is required.  Your belt is outfitted with a holdster, though, your right boot also has a concealed holdster, should you desire subtlety.  Your bracers are the true state-of-the-art creation, adn I am afraid we spent most of what we had in our budget for you there.  If you'll notice, the underarm of your right bracer is equipped with a touch screen.  This screen is tied into and constantly updated by the U.S. government's files of world grography, road names, and locations.  The screen will show you where you are, where you might want to go, which direction it is, how far you are to that thing, and also contains an accurate atomic clock.  In addition, it is tied into the functions of the left bracer.  This bracer has a small personal comm system built into it, as well as a blue-tooth/infared/USB port for computer access, allowing you to remotely access many coputers, and hard acces most others.  The computer interface is brought up on your right bracer's screen.  You interface with it just like a blackberry."

Description: [sblock] Your mask is a simple, dark grey molded face-mask, a-la movie Robin, but a little bigger.  The edges of it are outlined in dark red.  Your tunic is high collared, and the same style and cut as Stonewall and Sunspot's uniform tops.  Your sleeves come all the way down to your forearms, tucking neatly into your light-weight dark red combat gloves.  You have a thick black belt with a small gun holster, containing a super light-weight pistol.  Your dark-grey pants are identical to the others, complete with the stripe all the way down to the combat boots.[/sblock]

Stats:[sblock]Datalink 1(infared/USB, 10 feet), The computer effectively grants you 4 ranks of knowledge (geography), and you can make knowledge (geography) checks as if trained), also, you have Super Senses (Direction Sense, Distance Sense, and Time Sense), Hold Out Pistol (blast 2, 20 ft.), Communication 2 (radio, selective, subtle, area, 100 ft.)[/sblock]


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 9, 2006)

Dougan speaks up.

"Well, we aren't quite sure yet Sunspot.  Our luck with getting actual experienced mutant trainers to work with you has been somewhat low.  The only truly qualified we know of have either been detained as madmen who abused the Weapon X program, have very recently broken out of the Triskellion to continue their reighn of Anti-human terrorism, or are running schools for Gifted Youngsters that the president is trying to distance himself from at the moment.  Does anyone else have any questions at the moment?  You have 4 days to work with these suits, and get used to them...then we are sending you back out."

Sunspot: [sblock]You can always do a powerstunt to get an effect with your blast that you havn't bought yet.  You just use the stunt to get the feat "alternate power" which lets you spend the same number of points you have invested in your blast into another power, such as Dazzle.  This use of extra effort would get you the temporary power Dazzle 10(Alternate Save-Toughness) linked to Blast 10.  They fail their save, instead of being knocked back, they get blinded.  You can do this with any other effect you might want your microwaves to do.[/sblock]


----------



## Byteme8199 (Jun 9, 2006)

"No Worries Col. Dougan, I'll probably pick it up on my own someday.. sort of like the whole flying thing.  I think my powers are unlimited...  its my imagination thats limiting my powers.  Who knows, maybe one day I'll be able to cook hot dogs in my sun form instead of just bounce them around.....  yea..."

[sblock] I'm really glad we're playing this online. it makes me very happy [/sblock]


----------



## Shieldhaven (Jun 9, 2006)

Shadowjack picks up the uniform and vanishes briefly.  About ten minutes later, he reappears, fully decked out.  "Boots still need some breaking in.  But the measurements are spot on."  With a crooked grin, he adds, "Not a bad first effort."

Moving a few paces away from his new comrades, he practices drawing his pistol from its holster, apparently having watched a few too many spaghetti Westerns.  "I'll be your huckleberry," he mutters occasionally.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 9, 2006)

Col. Dougan smiles at Shadowjack's efforts.  He turns to the other three and says. 

"Yes, please, try them on.  After you put them on, please go down to the training room and get yourself a workout with them."


----------



## Tank (Jun 9, 2006)

Stonewall grabs his new costume and leaves the room.  A few moments later you hear a very loud thud.  A few moments more pass and you hear pronounced grunting.  Later, a sweaty, exhausted Stonewall walk into the room.

Shueeweee boys, them leather pants sure are tough to get into.

Stonewall walks forward, modeling his new gear. He is clearly wearing his pants backwards.

I sure do love this bracer though.  Gosh, who'd a thunk I'd be saving the world dressed like Cap'n 'Merica?  Golly, wait till my folks hear about this!


----------



## kookdude (Jun 11, 2006)

Voice grabs the jacket and holds it up. "Sweet! Now I just need to find something high to jump off."
Trys on costume then begins walking off pauses and turns to Col. Dougan and says "I've been meaning to ask you about some books on tape or maybe a few crash course language programs."


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 11, 2006)

"Certainly John.  I think you all will find everything you could want at your disposal in our post-state-of-the-art training facility.  Including access to linguistics programs and very tall buildings.  Feel free to figure out your costumes and access any of those resources you wish."

OOC: [sblock]Feel free to spend any PPs you need to spend.  If there is something you are not sure about how to buy, just post it on the Out of Character boards, and I will help update your character, otherwise, just tell me what changes need to be made.  I will continue the story by tuesday.  I have my master's class this weekend, and am too busy for something major and new.   I hope you like your costumes.[/sblock]


----------



## Byteme8199 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sunspot grabs his suit and carefully puts it on, making sure not to break the shield generator.
After slipping on his red gloves he hesitantly goes into Sun form. The suit reacts as Doc Langston suggested, with the regular clothing disappearing in place of the swiftly moving plasma particles surrounding and encompassing Roberto's body, yet leaving his shield generator harness intact.  Roberto examines himself, and then turns on the Shield generator on his chest.   A semi-transparent barrier surrounds him and then fades away. 

"Excellent work Doc"


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 14, 2006)

The Voice [sblock]When you access the language training library, you are sent a number of language tapes that not so much teach you how to speak different languages, but show you how to work out language patterns.  One night, while listening to the tapes, you fall asleep (as you are supposed to) and don't reawaken for 3 days.  When you wake up you are in a hospital bed.  "Hello, my name is Doctor Galland.  You are responding excellently to our language programs.  Your natural mutant abilities have allowed us to unlock potential you had, allowing the mental trace waves in your voice modulation to not only convey commands, but to now convey meaning.  Also, we have installed lingual pattern recognition software through former Weapon X data nodes you still had active.  In short, you should now be able to comprehend any language spoken you hear or read.  In addition, whenever you wish it, your voice can be understood by anyone who hears it, even if they all speak in different languages.  In short, you can now speak in tongues.  I hope you don't mind the intrusion, but you did ask for linguistics training, and we just provided you with the best you money can't buy."  You are then released to go about your business.  ooc:  I bought you the power Comprehend rank 4, costing you 8 PPs and granting you the above abilities.  Are they what you were hoping for?[/sblock]


----------



## Shieldhaven (Jun 14, 2006)

Down in the training room, Shadowjack completes some perfunctory warmup exercises.  Once some of the others arrive, he grins with a sort of faux-malice and says, "I do have one other trick that I'd like to show off.  Do I have a volunteer?"


----------



## Byteme8199 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hmmm.. do I really want to be the Guinea Pig?  Eh, sure.. lets see what ya got Shadowjack!


----------



## Shieldhaven (Jun 14, 2006)

"Excellent, Sunspot.  Very... brave."

With a moment's concentration, Shadowjack reaches out and grasps Sunspot's arm, at which point Sunspot vanishes without a trace.

To the others, he says while walking across the room, "Now then.  Sunspot is fine, but... elsewhere.  I don't exactly understand where it is I'm putting things with this power.  'Nowhere' seems to be a pretty apt description.  If his will is strong, he can escape soon; if it is weak, it'll take a little longer.  Even the weakest person isn't likely to be held more than a minute or two at the outside.  But the applications of this power to divide and conquer are, I think, self-evident.  Having to touch my target..."

He is interrupted by Sunspot's sudden reappearance, right next to him even though they are now on the other side of the room.

"...welcome back.  Having to touch my target, as I was saying, is the only major limitation.  I can actually store more than one person or thing at a time."

He shakes Sunspot's hand and chuckles.  "Thank you for volunteering.  I hope it was not at all unpleasant for you."


----------



## Byteme8199 (Jun 14, 2006)

Well.. it didn't hurt... it just felt... kind of weird.  Where exactly was I again?


----------



## Shieldhaven (Jun 15, 2006)

Shadowjack frowns.  "Hard to say, actually.  'Nowhere'?  A sort of metaphysical place between places?  Up my sleeve?  You were in the nonexistent space between one end of an open _portal_ and the other."

"You know, now that I'm working with other folks, I can think of even more applications for this kind of space.  Since I can always reach in and pull something out, I could hide other people in there if for some reason I had to travel 'alone.'  You'd eventually get hungry or thirsty, but you'd remain there as long as you made no effort to leave.  I can carry a pretty ridiculous supply of... more or less anything I need, if we need to sneak something into or out of an area.  That's the kind of use that has gotten me in trouble before.  And I'm sure there are other possibilities I've not yet even considered."


----------



## Byteme8199 (Jun 15, 2006)

Sunspot ponders for a minute.. maybe two then speaks...
"So...you can teleport... AND hold things in your non-space.   cool.   So what happens if we are in your hole and you... die?  Or What if you're holding some baddie and you go unconscious?  You're a good sneaky kind of guy.. right?  Wow... your powers raise a ton of questions!"


----------



## Shieldhaven (Jun 15, 2006)

"Well, if you're in the hole for a long time, you'll eventually decide to get out.  Once you actually start trying to leave, it won't take you more than a minute.  I don't think the space's existence is dependent on my life in any particular way.  Instead, I'm sending you to a place that already exists but is normally inaccessible.

"I've had my one and only not-so-friendly encounter with the nice men with the S.H.I.E.L.D. badges.  They dropped my ass like a hot rock.  But, see, I didn't want to be fighting them in the first place, so when everything went sack of hammers in the Triskelion recently, they decided they wanted my help.  I did a good enough job that they didn't toss me back in the big green can, and gave me a job instead.

"All of which is to say, I won't sell you out.  Period, end of story."


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 15, 2006)

After a few weeks, and some rewarding training sessions together, you receive a summons to meet in the Mutant Ops war room.  When you arrive, Col. Dougan is waiting.

"Thank you for coming so soon gentlemen.  We have a new assignment for you."

He hands you each pieces of paper.

"When you stormed the rogue Weapon X installation in Brazil last month, we were concerned at the loss of so many mutants that were supposed to be there.  We analyzed the computer information, compared it to what records we had that had been corrupted, and analyzed the remains of those mutant-robot hybrids you fought, and discovered, fairly conclusively, that there were seven mutants unaccounted for.  We don't know who they are, or what exactly has become of them, but some recent information has come to light, and we think we have some leads to find out."

He takes out some notes, reviews them, and then continues.

"We have discovered rumors of an underworld arms dealer who calls himself "Ursa Major."  Our newest information is that he has been operating for quite some time, dealing in traditional and nuclear weaponry, but has recently gotten into the business of brokering mutant deals, selling foreign countries persons of mass destruction.  It seems that this Weapon X branch, in order to gain continued funding, brokered a deal for seven of their mutants in return for a rather impressive sum of cash.  We would like to know where these seven mutants have dissappeared to, weather or not they are being emplyed against their will, and who it is that has spent so much money on a mutant strike-team."

He then gestures to your hand-outs.  

"We know that Ursa Major operates out of New York City.  I have given you a list of probable contact points for the arms dealer in the city.  Feel free to use any underworld contacts that you may have developed over the years as well.  Find Ursa Major, and determine who bought this team of mutants.  I don't want a trail of bodies left through New York City, so this is strictly a capture, rough-up, and question sort of deal.  Also, your costumes may not be the best thing if you want to keep something of a low profile.  Do you have any questions?"


----------



## Byteme8199 (Jun 16, 2006)

Sunspot glances over the paper with an almost sad look.

"So you're saying we can't kick any butt like last time? eh?"

Sunspot sighs..

"Well I guess we can still have some fun finding these guys.  Any clue as to which 7 mutants were left?"


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 17, 2006)

"I'm not saying you can't "kick butt" if you are assaulted by the rougher side of New York, and I know that a certain amount of violence can help you get some information.  But a series of brutal homicides will not fly when working in America, do you understand?"

"As for the seven mutants?  They are the ones whose files were deleted from all of our databases when their computer hacking mutant assaulted our files."


----------



## Byteme8199 (Jun 17, 2006)

Who Whoa Whoa.. I don't want to kill anyone!  I just think it would be a shame to not use our powers to their full potential. That's all!


----------



## Tank (Jun 19, 2006)

Eww!  Do me next!


----------



## Shieldhaven (Jun 20, 2006)

Shadowjack nods slowly.  "I've a few contacts.  I'm... not terribly sure where to start, and I don't hold all of them in exactly the highest regard.  But we'll weasel something out of them, I'm sure."

"Sure is a shame not to use all these new toys, though."  He inspects the bracers critically, wondering if he'll be able to fit them under the sleeves of a leather jacket or the like.


----------



## Tank (Jun 20, 2006)

Why don't we try looking over near the East Bay Docks?  I hear some pretty sketchy stuff happens over there.  My cousin Sal lives near there and he say's that there are a bunch of immigrants living in that area. This Ursa Major guy sounds like he may have some sort of Russian connection.  I say we go down there.  It can't hurt to try, besides, they have this great seafood place called Damien's, and I've been craving seafood.  Let's go incognito, and try to round up some information.  If anything's happening, I'm sure the street trash gangters in that area are loud mouthed enough to let something slip.  Hell, at the very least, we'll have some nice crab legs and clam chowder.

Stonewall puts on his duster and ballcap and motions for the others to follow.


----------



## Byteme8199 (Jun 23, 2006)

Wow, thats a pretty big stretch, where on earth did a Kentucky farm boy hear about all that!? 
Now... I'm not saying you're lieing... oh no.. I'm just curious thats all.


----------



## Tank (Jun 23, 2006)

I've had a lot of time on my hands recently.  Unlike you guys, I've been going out; enjoying the city.   This is my first time away from home, besides our recent trip.   Oh, and I went to Florida once.  And anyways, it's hard to go around this city and NOT be bombarded with all sorts of information.  Most of it's useless, but some nuggets are actually pretty juicy.  Also, i really want some of those darn crab legs.  Couldn't hurt, could it?

Stonewall adjusts his shirt sleeve, obviously upset.

Come on, you guys know me.  I have no reason to lie.  If anyone has anything to hide, it's you Roberto.


----------



## Byteme8199 (Jun 23, 2006)

Roberto's face goes red after the insinuation from Stonewall.

"Hey! Whats that supposed to mean!? What on earth would i have to hide?  You heard something farm boy?"

As Roberto gets angrier his face gets darker in complexion.

"If you got something to say, say it outloud for all of us to hear Boy"

Roberto's anger seeps into full blown rage.. glowing with the fiery intensity of the sun, Sunspot demonstrates his anger and strength by picking up the closest heaviest object he can find.  This object happens to be the steel table in the middle of the room.  The table was, consequently bolted to the ground.  The heavy clinks of metal screws hit the metal floor as Sunspot's anger takes control.

[sblock]  FYI I'm playing Sunspot with an almost Hulk like anger complex, when he's angry he cannot control his Sun form. You probably won't like Sunspot when he's angry.[/sblock]


----------



## Shieldhaven (Jun 23, 2006)

Shadowjack looks around in alarm.  "Whoa, whoa, now.  No reason to get... never mind, bad time for puns... uh, really angry and such.  But you look like you're ready to burn your mates - you know, the guys who are going to take care of you when someone big comes knocking."


----------



## Tank (Jun 23, 2006)

Stonewall grabs the table and gently forces the table back to it's resting position

 "Calm down, Roberto.  No harm was meant.  Shucks, man, I was just commenting that you haven't exactly been forthright about your family since we got here.  What I mean to say is, my family is a huge part of my life.  Don't you have feelings for your parents, don't you miss them?"

Stonewall holds down the table, with two hands.

"I'm sorry Roberto, I've been a bit stir crazy here pent up all alone.  I think we are all feeling a bit out of whack.  I know I'm itching for some action, but this is not the time or place for this.  I'm sorry if my suggestion was a bit...unorthodox, but I've been watching a lot of NYPD Blue lately and they say stuff like that all the time."


----------



## Byteme8199 (Jun 23, 2006)

Sunspot drops the heavy table haphazardly onto the ground. 

"Fine, but my actions should speak for themselves.  I am who am I am because of what I do, not where or from whom I was born.  So the next time you open your mouth farm boy, it better be "Sunspot, I need help" or "Sunspot that was an amazing" or so help me god i will make some light start to shine where it's not supposed to... and I don't see no helmet or shield there!"

Sunspot then heads for the door.

"I'll be getting ready downstairs, call me on the com when you're all ready"


----------



## kookdude (Jun 28, 2006)

"Holy crap. I hereby revise my previous statement about telling you guys what to do with my powers. I will not hesitate with any attempt to prevent you from killing or harming each other in or out of combat situations." 
Voice changes into street clothes and prepares to leave.
"I happen to be pretty good at finding things out that I want to know and the docks sound like as good a place as any to get some questions answered."


----------



## Tank (Jun 28, 2006)

"Sweet, let's hit the road then. Incognito right?"

Stonewall leaves his bracers and helmet in his room.


----------



## Shieldhaven (Jun 28, 2006)

"So, where exactly is our first stop?  Because, you know, this walking thing is for people who are not us."  Shadowjack uses his GPS bracer to find an uninteresting alleyway near the place in question, then tucks it back under the sleeve of his jacket, where it would probably be obvious only to those who know to look.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 28, 2006)

You find a little alley behind a restraunt that shows up near the south side docks called _Admiral Damien's Galley_.  On your briefing sheets there are a series of warehouses near these docks that are probable drop and exchange points for Ursa Major's operations.

As the world bends around the four of you, you find yourselves in a very smelly trash-alley.  You turn the corner and find yourselves on South Street, the Brooklyn Bridge off to your left and the big elevated FDR Highway that runs along the coast of Manhattan just in front of you.  Down to your right you see a warehouse and dock district, dotted with small restraunts, to your left, small businesses and home stretch.  It isn't hard to find a little place that once had a view of the water, now a view of the highway, called _Admiral Damien's Galley_

OOC:  [sblock]I would like all of you to let me know what you brought with you, and what you didn't.  Certain items can be more easily concealed than others, though anything too big and bulky might draw suspiscions.  If you have a question, ask.[/sblock]


----------



## Shieldhaven (Jun 29, 2006)

OOC:
[sblock]We bring everything with us, including the kitchen sink.  It's just tossed into my extradimensional pocket.  As objects, these things do not receive Will saves to escape.   I'm wearing my concealed pistol and my wiffy bracer, under a nondescript jacket.  I don't actually have a whole lot of other gear.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tank (Jun 29, 2006)

I leave the base totally "civ".  The extradimensional pocket can hold my bracer and helmet.  Otherwise, I'm dressed in my own Kentucky splendor.


----------



## kookdude (Jul 9, 2006)

I will be dressed in my civilian clothing which is essentially my old uniform. And assuming   Shadowjack has no issue my new costume and pistol can be stored in the extradimensional pocket as well.


----------



## Byteme8199 (Jul 10, 2006)

I pretty much wear an old wife beater and some jeans.  I'm pretty much a punk kid already, might as well continue to look like one.  I will give Shadowjack my new gear for now.


----------



## Tank (Jul 14, 2006)

"Alrighty!  Let's get going"

Stonewall beats his right-hand fist into his palm.

"I'm itchin' for some action"

OOC: Let's get this party started.  I'm excited to see how combat-ish situations work.


----------



## Byteme8199 (Jul 14, 2006)

Agreed!


----------



## ByteRynn (Jul 22, 2006)

The four of you walk into the place carefully.  The inside is very smokey, decorated in dark woods, with polished driftwood tables, and nets with mouted fish adorning the walls.  Standing at a desk just inside the door is a young woman with fair skin and dark hair.  She smiles at the four of you as you enter and says.

"Welcome to Admiral Damien's.  Will it just be the four of you joining us this afternoon?"


----------



## Shieldhaven (Jul 25, 2006)

"Yes, thank you."  Following the hostess to a table, Shadowjack scans the crowd for any familiar faces.  As he sits, his hand strays momentarily to pat his concealed pistol, and he seems ill at ease.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jul 25, 2006)

The hostess seats you at a table in the center of the dining room.  She sets down four menus and says, "Your server will be with you in a moment."

Scanning the restaurant, you notice that the lunch crowd today is light, though it is still somewhat early.  There is a couple sitting in a booth againts one wall, and in a corner, the wall opposite, is a large round table with men in suits surrounding it.  Sitting with his back to the corner is a large bald man with a big black mustache who eyes you suspiciously as you walk in, then returns to his meal and his conversation.  Their conversation is mostly masked by the mandolin music playing over the restaurant's speakers.

Stonewall: [sblock](Notice Check) Rolled 9+7=16: You overhear the group of men in the corner speaking in low voices, obviously trying to keep from being heard.  You can't understand much of anything they say.  However, you also hear some of the couple to the side's conversation.  They are pretty clearly talking about wedding plans...apparently they have been engaged for some time, and are working on finalizing their wedding next month.[/sblock]

Shadowjack: [sblock](Notice Check) Rolled 19+11=30: You overhear the group of men in the corner speaking in low voices, obviously trying to keep from being heard.  However, you can fairly easily make out some of their conversation.  "But Boris!  We can't let the Armenians get away with this!  They have horned in on our territory for the last time.  We fight, yes?"  "No Christof, we can't afford the public scrutiny of open war at this moment...the Major has some very important dealings he has entrusted me with, and he has ensured me that when the time is right, those Armenians will get what is coming to them...they will be made an example of."  "But the money we'll lose...my sources say the Battery park gangs are gearing up to protect themselves from future..." "_Niet_ Nickov!  I have spoken."

You notice one of them has a suspicious bulge beneath his jacket, as if there is a gun of some king strapped there.  On close inspection...they ALL have such bulges.

You also hear some of the couple to the side's conversation.  They are pretty clearly talking about wedding plans...apparently they have been engaged for some time, and are working on finalizing their wedding next month.[/sblock]

A waitress arrives and asks "Can I take your drink orders?"


----------



## Tank (Jul 26, 2006)

"I'll have a sweet ice tea, and an order of cheese sticks for the table Ma'am.  Oh Miss, where is your bathroom?"

Stonewall politely gets up from the table and (assuming she points out where) walks casualy to the restrooms.

(BEN: 1st, I forget how to do the hidden text, 2nd, if the table with the suspicious characters is anywhere near the bathroom I want to casually try and get a better look.  I will not jeopardarize the innocent civilians trying to get info though.)


----------



## Shieldhaven (Jul 26, 2006)

Shadowjack chews his lower lip for a moment, unsure of how to proceed.  Looking to Sunspot and the Voice, he says in a low-conversational volume, "Interesting places, restaurants.  Especially joints like this one.  Reminds me of a time I went hunting in the old country with some _comrades_.  I got _cornered_ by a big bear.  Tricky situation, you know."

He takes out a pen and writes on his napkin _Spanish Japanese_ and an arrow pointing to himself.  He arches an eyebrow at Sunspot and the Voice, questioningly.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jul 31, 2006)

The woman directs Stonewall to the restrooms which are, incedentally, near the entrance and nowhere near the group of men speaking in low voices.

After a few moments, the waitress returns with a pot of hot water, and sets it down in front of the seat Stonewall was occupying.  Next to it, she places a saucer, cup, and bow containing a wide variety of tea bags and sweeteners.

A few moments later, she returns with a basket of fried mozerella.  

"Do you know what you want yet?  Or do you need a few more moments?"


----------



## Byteme8199 (Jul 31, 2006)

(Sorry guys, for some reason my auto e-mail wasn't working, so I didn't know the posts were going strong!!)

Sunspot looks at Shieldhaven curiously.  Looks left, then right, and not seeing anything totally unusual, looks back to Shieldhaven.

Sunspot says, in a normal bar-room tone.

"What's your deal?"

The waitress comes to the table with Stonewalls hot tea. And asks the typical waitress questions.

"Miss, I believe my slightly out-of-place friend here wanted Iced Tea.  Now of course, this is New York, and fine establishments such as this don't typically serve Iced Tea, but I was wondering if you could possibly assist my friend here by getting him a nice big glass of ice?"  (Roll my Diplomacy/Charisma Check and don't forget my stunning good looks!)

Sunspot gives the waitress his devilish grin

"Also, Miss, I believe I will take the Fried Fish Platter... and extra tartar sauce if you've got it"


----------



## Shieldhaven (Jul 31, 2006)

(OOC: Psst.  Shieldhaven is my name on the boards.  Shadowjack is the character name.   )


----------



## Byteme8199 (Jul 31, 2006)

(ooc) Doh! Sorry!


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 1, 2006)

The waitress smiles at Roberto, blushing slightly, and says "Yes, of course, I will bring the ice out as soon as I take your orders."

She takes out her pad and begins to write and speak aloud, "fried fish platter...extra tartar."


----------



## Tank (Aug 1, 2006)

Stonewall pees, flushes, and washes his hands...

Walking back to his seat, Stonewall finshes drying his hands on his pants.  He sits down and looks at his cup of steaming hot tea, but does nothing. 

"Miss, can I have the big 'ole bowl a' crab legs, and some clam chowder?"  

Stonewall grins, obviously excited to try authentic New York seafood.

After that...we waits...and listens...


----------



## Shieldhaven (Aug 1, 2006)

Shadowjack shakes his head in frustration.  "The Russians, in the corner," he hisses, with a sharp jerk of his thumb to vaguely indicate the group of men in the corner, "are talking about Ursa Major.  One of the men works for him."


----------



## Tank (Aug 1, 2006)

"Do you think they know who we are?  Or that we know who they are? Or that they know, we know, who they know?  No?  Good..."


----------



## Shieldhaven (Aug 1, 2006)

"Hence my apparently abortive attempt at allusion.  Now that we know what we know, it would be nice to have something resembling a plan.  Bumbling, while a common modus operandi in cinema, may still be largely avoidable."


----------



## Tank (Aug 1, 2006)

"Get 'em?..... Just kidding.  We could try following them when they leave, or we could send them a bottle of champagne, and try to finesse the situation.  Anyone know Russian?


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 1, 2006)

The waitress listens to the rest of your orders and brings out your food about 20 minutes later.  All the while the men are intent on their food, occasionally muttering amongst each other.

Shadowjack and Stonewall [sblock] You seem fairly certain that they have not noticed you or your interest yet.  They seem very intent on their discussions and on their food.[/sblock]

Sunspot [sblock] When your food is brought, you notice a piece of paper sticking out from under your plate.  When you take it, unfold it, and read it, it says- "Call me sometime...I get off at 9.  -Sonia" and has a phone number written on it.  When the waitress next comes around to check on the table, she smiles at you and blushes.[/sblock]

Voice [sblock] You can't tell weather or not the Russians have noticed your group's interest or not.[/sblock]


----------



## Byteme8199 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sunspot makes it a point to slyly grin at the waitress everytime she arrives.

When Sonia looks less busy, Sunspot rises from the table to go talk to Sonia.

"I know this is probably against the rules here... but I couldn't resist.
Thank you for your kind hospitality earlier, I'm sure the rest of the patrons here aren't nearly as lucky.  Speaking of which, those guys in the corner keep staring at me whenever You come over to our table.  Do you know those guys or something?"

Sunspot motions towards the Russians, but doesn't point, just nods his head backwards...

"Anyway, I'll give you a call sometime later Sonia."


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 2, 2006)

Sonia's eyes widen when you ask her about the men in the corner.

"Those men?  Looking at me?  They are regulars...they come in here nearly every day, but like to be left alone...The big one's name is Boris.  He's the boss of that crew.  I look foward to your call...who will be calling me?"


----------



## Byteme8199 (Aug 2, 2006)

"Obrigado, Miss Sonia. You have the pleasure of speaking to Roberto da Sermon.  But my friends call me Bobby.   If those guys ever give you any trouble, tell me and I'll make sure they don't bother you again."

Sunspot goes back to the table.  Sits down and finishes his meal.  He tells the rest of the gang in a low tone... 

"The Big Guy is Boris and he is the leader of the crew.  They are regulars here and don't like to be bothered.  Maybe we should come tomorrow and take their booth, and see what happens..."


----------



## kookdude (Aug 4, 2006)

"Or I could go talk to them and....you know _finesse_ the situation"

"Of course a little wine wouldnt hurt our cause either"


----------



## Byteme8199 (Aug 4, 2006)

"Yes, but why would those guys even accept drinks from us?  Guys don't get guys they don't know drinks..  that would be somewhere in Colussus' realm I think..."


----------



## Shieldhaven (Aug 5, 2006)

"So we need a pretense of a business arrangement.  Because there are no undue... overtones... in buying drinks if a business deal of some kind is at stake."

Shadowjack thinks on this for another moment and says, "Maybe we're getting too complicated with this.  I'm sure we could work out some kind of other way to handle the situation.  Like following them until they split up, then asking a few pointed questions."


----------



## Byteme8199 (Aug 5, 2006)

Could you just walk over there and teleport them?  Like catch them off guard and then we could question them.  Afterwards we can wipe their memory with The Voice's powers... or am I going off the deep end on that one?


----------



## Tank (Aug 7, 2006)

"Let's not forget that these are dangerous criminals, with possible access to extremely dangerous weapons.  If we do unwittingly start a fight, more lives than our own are at stake, especially if it all goes down inside here.  I would ere on the side of caution and take the fight someplace a little less...populated."

Stonewall hesitates for a second.

"Like Central Park"

Stonewall leans in towards the middle of the table and says a little more softly:

"Besides...who's to say they aren't already aware that we are watching them and waiting for us to leave so they can follow us?"


----------



## Byteme8199 (Aug 7, 2006)

"He's got a point there too...  Hmmm.. lets just wait outside and talk to them.  Couldn't hur ttoo much?  Anyways.. maybe The Voice can think of a good way to use his powers in this situation."

p.s. "Like Central Park" = the best line ever.


----------



## Shieldhaven (Aug 8, 2006)

"Interesting ideas," Shadowjack says after a moment.  "And not unappealing.  Confrontation may be a foregone conclusion, but we ought to put all of our effort into following the mission guidelines.  I'm not sure that a remove to Central Park is necessary yet, and it's certainly inconvenient.  Let's try Sunspot's idea, and see where that takes us."


----------



## kookdude (Aug 10, 2006)

"ahh a quick note" Voice interjects "I can't make people forget things...they willl remember every bit of what they tell me while not being able to help themselves."


----------



## Shieldhaven (Aug 11, 2006)

"That is, in some ways, better.  Once they've sold their employers out to us, willingly or not, I doubt they'll be welcomed back into the fold, as it were, with open arms.  And the veracity of their statements need not be in doubt at the time of asking."


----------



## kookdude (Aug 11, 2006)

"So then we walk out I try to put them into talk mode and then ask about Ursa or are we trying to play as interested potential clients" Voice pauses "this is of course assuming they follow us out."


----------



## Byteme8199 (Aug 13, 2006)

"Hey, I can look like the street punk type, I can always try and steal one of their bags/wallets and run out of the bar.  You guys go out first, I'll stay back and talk to my friend the waitress and then do the ole bait and switch.  That is, of course, dangerous..  unless anyone has any other ides?"


----------



## Tank (Aug 14, 2006)

"Fellas, I think we are overthinking things a little here.  We simply leave the restaurant and wait for them to follow us.  If they don't follow us, we wait till they leave."


----------



## Byteme8199 (Aug 14, 2006)

"Yeah, you're probably right.  Let's head..  oh yeah, Whoever is paying.. leave a good tip.."


----------



## kookdude (Aug 14, 2006)

"I guess he's probably right" Voice pays the check and walks out.


----------



## Shieldhaven (Aug 14, 2006)

"This ought to be interesting," Shadowjack mutters to himself bemusedly.  He brings up the rear of the party, grabbing a toothpick on the way out.


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 14, 2006)

You pay and leave, and step out onto the street.  On either side of the building is a narrow alley.  You take up positions in one that has a better view of the front door of the restraunt.

After about 5 minutes go by, the front doors open and the group of men come walking out, with the large mustached man in the center.  He turns away from you and heads down the street, towards the warehouse district.


----------



## Byteme8199 (Aug 15, 2006)

I check to see if its all the men in attendance.
If so, I will tell the rest of the guys...

"I think we're ready to roll boys"

I walk out of the alley, towards the men.


----------



## kookdude (Aug 16, 2006)

following Sunspot's lead Voice leaves the alley and focusing his power on the mustached man  says "stop right there"


----------



## Tank (Aug 16, 2006)

Stonewall steps nonchalantly in front of the group, preparing for possible confrontation.


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 16, 2006)

The men surrounding the mustached man all reach into their jackets, some pulling gun, all very alarmed at being snck up on.  Boris, the man in the middle of the pack stops, and looking somewhat stunned, stares hard at the four of you, unable to move, but definetely wanting to.

"What do you want?"


----------



## Shieldhaven (Aug 16, 2006)

"We have a questions, and you have answers.  Let's find out if Tab A fits in Slot Q."


----------



## Byteme8199 (Aug 17, 2006)

"Oh, and let's be a little more respectful here guys. "

Sunspot then looks away from the gun-totting Russians and directs his next comment to The Voice..

"We don't need guns, do we pal? Why don't you talk some sense into these guys"


----------



## kookdude (Aug 18, 2006)

Voice says to Boris "tell your men to put their guns away we're not here to fight we want to talk" and holds his open hands up to show he is unarmed


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 18, 2006)

"Men, put away your guns."  Boris's eyes widen as he hears himself speak.  The men seem sonfused as well, and hesitantly put their weapons away, though most keep their hands near-by.


----------



## Byteme8199 (Aug 18, 2006)

Sunspot smiles deviously, apparently thrilled at the many uses of The Voice's powers.

"Ah, it's good to see we're all in agreeance here.  And as for the talking..  Why would a group of Russians, not to mention incredibly mean looking Russians at that, be carrying so much heat in the middle of the city?

Sunspot looks to The Voice in agreement..


----------



## kookdude (Aug 20, 2006)

"What my associate means is tell us who you acquired these guns from and where can we find them?" says the Voice calmly hands still in the air


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 20, 2006)

The middle man replies, "These guns are the reward we recieved after brokering a big deal for the leader of the Eastern Seaboard's Russian Maffia, a man called Ursa Major.  I don't know where he is staying, but I am supposed to meet him in two hours at the Old Kiev Tuna Cannery warhouse two blocks from here."

The man's men are looking very upset at this point, and the biggest of them leans over to him and says "Boris?  Why are we not showing them what we do with these guns?  Are these more mutants Boris?  Have they controlled you?"

Boris's eyes simply grow in anger, and the big one says to the others, "Boris has been comprimised! These four know too much!"

Half of the men redraw their guns, and the others come at you, flexing their muscles.

*Initiatives:*
The Voice=23 
Shadowjack=20
Russians=11
Sunspot=15 
Stonewall=6


----------



## Byteme8199 (Aug 21, 2006)

(weeeeeeeeeeeeee, Russian accents in text, happinesssssssssss)


----------



## Byteme8199 (Aug 22, 2006)

I turn into my Sun Form on my turn and let out a loud roar (Intimidate Roll if possible)


----------



## kookdude (Aug 22, 2006)

Voice charges the nearest thug while telling Boris "duck and cover"

[sblock]assuming I can do all that if not I will just charge the thug[/sblock]


----------



## Shieldhaven (Aug 22, 2006)

Shadowjack teleports into melee range of a gun-toting Russian (preferably not one of the ones that the Voice is already charging), positioning himself behind his target.  He leans toward his target's ear, whispers, "I don't think so, comrade," and attempts to trap him in a dimensional pocket.

(That should be one move action and one standard action.  I hate dice rollers, so ByteRynn, please roll for me.)


----------



## Tank (Aug 24, 2006)

As soon as it is Stonewall's turn, he will charge an unoccupied opponent.  If no bad guy is open, he will attack anyone who flees from Sunspot.  If nobody is fleeing, he will attack The Voice's target.

P.S.  If all else fails...me smash.


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 24, 2006)

As soon as the Russians show their hostility, everone springs into action.

The Voice rushes foward, leather jacket flying behind him, as he brings his interlocked fists into the chin of one of the mobsters standing in front of Boris.  The Russian hits the ground, out cold., gun falling from his hand.

Space bends, and Shadowjack is behind the group of mafyia.  He grabs one holding a gun outstretched, targeting The Voice, and quips "I don't think so comrade."  Those watching see the world bend slightly around the man, and then he is simply not there.

A small weasily-looking Russian turns, astonished by what just happened to his comrade.  He trys to plant a punch squarely in Shadowjack's face, but a strange distortion of of space around Shadowjack cause the punch to go awry.

The big one who realized his boss's problems steps foward and lands a low-punch into The Voice's gut, but the reinforcement in his jacket along with his excellent physique absorb most of the blow, doing little real damage.

One hot-headed Russian charges Roberto with great kick, which Roberto easily side-steps.

The two remaining Russians pull pistols and take shots at Stonewall, one hitting the big man squarely in the chest.  The victorious shooter looks pleased until he relixes that the bullet basically ricocheted off the mutant's skin, barely breaking the fabric of his shirt.

Roberto becomes Sunspot, and challenges the Russians, roaring angrily.  Most of the mafyia hit-men look disturbed, though Boris, under-control of the Voice, glares angrily at the young man.

Stonewall moves over to the Russian attacking Sunspot, and punches the hot-head, however, the punch is blocked by the Russian, and his arm deflects much of the blow.

ooc: Ready for round 2!


----------



## Byteme8199 (Aug 25, 2006)

I attempt to grapple the man in front of me and basically throw him as high into the air as I possible can...  yep.


----------



## Shieldhaven (Aug 25, 2006)

Shadowjack scowls at the Russian attacking him, saying, "I admire your courage, to attack me when I just sent your buddy there to Hell, or New Jersey... I forget which."  He then swings for his opponent's jaw.


----------



## Tank (Aug 25, 2006)

I try to pick up the guy next to me and throw him at the other guy shooting me.


----------



## kookdude (Aug 25, 2006)

Voice throws a punch at the big guy who hit him


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 27, 2006)

The Voice turns to the big Russian, swinging a punch straight into his face.  The big Russian deftly knocks it aside.

Shadowjack turns to the man who just attacked him and says, "I admire your courage, to attack me when I just sent your buddy there to Hell, or New Jersey... I forget which."  The Russian, caught off-guard by Shadowjack's banter, is taken even more off-guard by the punch that connects squarely with his jaw, knocking him unconscious.

The mobster who charged Sunspot, now seeing his target's true form, has second thoughts, and backs away slowly, arms raised in surrender, muttering to himself "Mutants?  Always mutants!"

Likewise, the two who had been taking shots at Stonewall turn and flee at top speed, dissappearing down the street.

The big Russian, facing off with the Voice sees his companions leaving, and trys to grabe Boris and run off, but Boris shrugs him away and simply says "I must STOP!" to his underling.  The underling then moves away from the fighting a bit, obviously torn between abandoning his leader, and trying to help.

OOC:  There is currently the big Russian and the Russian that had charged Sunspot about 20-30 ft. away from the rest of the party.  Boris is standing roughly between Shadowjack and The Voice, with Stonewall and Sunspot standing near each other about 15 ft. away.  There are two unconscious mafyia bodies on the ground, one at The Voice's feet, and one at Shadowjack's. Order: Sunspot, Stonewall, Voice, Shadowjack, Russians


----------



## Byteme8199 (Aug 27, 2006)

I attempt to use my knockback/trip power on one of the fleeing russian, preferably the one that wussed out on me before I could throw him into the air.


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 27, 2006)

Sunspot takes aim at the fleeing Russian and lets loose a thermal blast.  The blast hits him, but he manages to turn in time for his leather jacket to take the majority of the hit.  He's still up, and very obviously about to make a break for it.


----------



## Byteme8199 (Aug 27, 2006)

"Damn!  Don't let them get away Stonewall!!"


----------



## Tank (Aug 28, 2006)

I charge the fleeing mafia thug.  If I am not close enough to close with him (or attack), I throw my knife (if I have it with me), otherwise, I'll grab a nearby manhole cover and toss it at him Cap'n America style.


----------



## kookdude (Aug 28, 2006)

Voice will focus on the big guy and say "come back here we're not done with you yet"


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 28, 2006)

Stonwall runs up to the thug fleeing the scene.  A well-placed blow to the kidneys send him sprawling in the street, clutching at his back and stomach, obviously no good to anyone.

The Voice commands the tall thug, "Come back here.  We are not done with you yet."  The tall thug looks intimidated, but makes no move to slow his escape from the scene.

ooc: good pace guys! Shadowjack next, then RUSSIANS!


----------



## Shieldhaven (Aug 28, 2006)

"Don't be absurd," Shadowjack sneers.  The fabric of spacetime warps around him, and he is in front of the Russian that the Voice had addressed.  In a low, scornful voice he says, "I am everywhere."  Emboldened by his earlier successful attack, he takes a swing at this one, too.


----------



## Byteme8199 (Aug 29, 2006)

"As long as everything seems in control.." (as soon as we're out of combat)
Sunspot picks up the guns from all the Russians and requests to put the guns in ShadowJack's Dimensional Storage area.  
"Just in case?"


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 29, 2006)

Shadowjack slugs the big Russian, who is obviously caught by suprise, and he falls to the ground, unconscious.

Just a few feet from where Shadowjack just left, the dissapearring Russian reappears, looking somewhat confused.  

He re-raises his gun and shoots at The Voice, but misses by a long-shot.  The man with the gun then seems to realize how in the minority he is, turns, and runs back toward Admiral Damien's Seafood, making it as far as the door.


----------



## Byteme8199 (Aug 29, 2006)

Sunspot (on his turn) will atempt to grab the man before he can enter the bar.
"Not so fast, buddy.  I think the all you can eat Crab Legs special only applies per visit, no more second helpings for you!"


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 1, 2006)

Sunspot moves over to the lone Russian, grabs a hold of him, and starts to grapple him.


----------



## Tank (Sep 5, 2006)

I will handle any remaining baddies.


----------



## Byteme8199 (Sep 10, 2006)

Daddy wants to continue.....


----------



## Shieldhaven (Sep 11, 2006)

Shadowjack considers the scattered, fallen Russians for a minute, then starts checking them for any particular forms of ID.  If he can ascertain their names, he will contact the Triskelion to get them to search the NYPD criminal profiles - basically trying to find out if any of these men are currently wanted for crimes committed on American soil.


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 11, 2006)

After quelling all threats, leaving the Russians scattered and unconscious on the ground, the four of you have only Boris at your dispolsal.  He looks agitated, but has not moved from the spot he has been planted since this whole debacle began.

He angrily growls at The Voice "Now What?"

Shadowjack[sblock]The Triskellion feeds you back a few dossiers that match the descriptions of the men.  Their crimes range from arms dealing to assault.  They tell you they are alerting local law enforcement to your location, and will send a clean-up crew to deal with them."[/sblock]


----------



## kookdude (Sep 11, 2006)

Voice says "Ok guys we have our costumes." pointing to the knocked out Russians "And we have our ticket into a meeting with Ursa." Pats Boris on the shoulder "and of course a little under 2 hours to make it the 2 blocks to the cannery." turning to Boris he says "hand me your gun"


----------



## Byteme8199 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hmmm..  I'm not sure, but won't these guys be looking for Russian looking individuals?  I mean, sure..  some of us look Russian, but me and The Voice might have some issues trying to  convince people of our Siberian heritage.  Any way we can disguise ourselves better with?  Maybe Headquarters has something up our alley?


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 11, 2006)

Boris hands The Voice his gun.


----------



## Shieldhaven (Sep 11, 2006)

"Well, the bossmen are sending some of New York's finest to clean up our little mess, so if we need these jokers," Shadowjack points to everyone other than Boris, "let's think quickly.  If not, we can retire to a more comfortable location, with or without the big man here."


----------



## kookdude (Sep 12, 2006)

"Thank you Boris." Voice says placing the gun in his jacket and then turns to Shadowjack "Do you think we should worry about Ursa monitoring the police band and getting skittish?" he ponders "If so we might should call off the dogs. Tell us how we could best meet Ursa, Boris. If you know."


----------



## Byteme8199 (Sep 12, 2006)

"And ask him if Ursa Major has seen any of his henchmen before, and if he's expecting Russians."


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 12, 2006)

"I have a meeting planned with him soon.  You could meet him easiest if I took you to him.  He would not be pleased to see you."

After the Voice asks Boris Sunspot's question, the man responds, 

"He doesn't look too closely at my men when I've come to him before.  Maybe one or two of them are on his payroll too?  The Major likes to know what his lieutenants are doing.  Of course, all of my men are Slavs, so I expect you wouldn't all fit in too much."


----------



## Tank (Sep 13, 2006)

Yea, I don't think trying to go in disguise is such a good idea.  It MIGHT get us through the door, but it probably won't get us far.


----------



## Byteme8199 (Sep 16, 2006)

Maybe we should find out where the hideout is, and ambush it now.  When they aren't expecting anyone.  Or maybe wait a couple of days and let them wonder where Boris went..


----------



## kookdude (Sep 18, 2006)

"Well, getting in the door should be almost all we need," Voice Says "we could just keep those of us less Russian mafia looking individuals in Shadowjack's pocket for a few minutes, and also I'm afraid that waiting around would give Ursa to much time to run.  So I'm for amubshing now or attempting to sneak in to the meeting."


----------



## Shieldhaven (Sep 18, 2006)

Shadowjack grins wickedly.  "Okay, we're going to have a little strategy powwow as soon as we drop off our boy here.  Because, really, if we're not going to walk wherever we go, why should we bother with _doors_?  Just get Mr. Badenov here to be real specific about where Fearless Leader is staying."  He waits patiently to see if anyone catches his obscure brand of humor before continuing, "If we do this right, we'll be done in time for tonight's showing of _Sky High_."


----------



## Byteme8199 (Sep 18, 2006)

Sunspot looks at Shadowjack blankly..
"Yea, don't think I know what youre throwing down there, but I'll agree with The Voice.  We need to hit him now and hit him hard."


----------



## Shieldhaven (Sep 19, 2006)

"Badenov.  You know, Boris Badenov and Natasha Fatale?  From _Bullwinkle and Rocky_?  And the archvillain was Fearless Leader?" Shadowjack sighs and reflects for a moment.  "You know, I better take it easy with this banter thing, or Spiderman will slap me around for infringing his gimmick."  He looks around, mock-worriedly.


----------



## Byteme8199 (Sep 19, 2006)

"Ahhh.  Ofcourse..  Must've been before my time old man.  Maybe we can throw out some of those Nick At Nite references and bring in something a little more fresh?"
He looks at Shadowjack. "Or maybe you should just keep on doing what you're comfortable with.."  "...Spidey"


----------



## kookdude (Sep 21, 2006)

"Gentlemen, please..." Voice glances at the two of them "Shadowjack, my apologies, I too often forget just what all you can do. The 4 of us appearing in the room to have a chat with Ursa would be perfect... no chance for him to run or call backup."  Turning to Boris "You heard the man tell us in as much detail as possible where Ursa is now or will be and by detail I mean what part of what room in what building will Ursa be staying, room dimensions would be great for Shadowjack to work off of but we'll take what we can get. If that is too much for you then tell us about your previous meeting with Ursa in the same detail."


----------



## Byteme8199 (Sep 21, 2006)

And ask him how many more men Ursa has with him.


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 23, 2006)

"I work for this man...I do not know his details.  However, we are to meet later today at a warehouse he owns.  I have met with him here before.  There are offices overlooking the warhouse floor, and a door leading to that side from both the floor and from the outside of the warehouse.  There is also a series of loading dock doors.  These are generally the doors we enter.  I am certain the Major keeps two or three men up in the office suite with guns trained on the floor, in case of funny business.  He also keeps four bodyguards at his side all of the time.  They are small men, but seem fierce.  The Major himself is middle-aged, and from the old country."


----------



## Byteme8199 (Sep 25, 2006)

Is this man a mutant..  This Ursa Major..  if so, what are his powers?  Does he employ mutants?


----------



## Byteme8199 (Sep 28, 2006)

Bump.  Bump. Bump.


----------



## kookdude (Sep 29, 2006)

Voice will relay Sunspot's question to Boris.  Then turning to Shadowjack say "Can you work with any of that?" and then to all of them say "Are you guys ready for this? Any objections to a full frontal (shadowjack teleport) into the warehouse at the meeting time? If not we should suit up and do this just remember we need Ursa alive to answer questions." Voice pauses  "Or as another option we could wake up a few of our friends here and see if I can persuade them to pretend at least in front of Ursa and his men that we never had our little...um conversation here and also that they should ignore us and not fight us.  I only say all of this because a decision needs to be made before the boys in blue show up."


----------



## Byteme8199 (Sep 29, 2006)

Sunspot adjusts his suit, cracks his neck left, then right then says "Alright! Now that's what I'm talking about.  Let's Go!  Shadowjack... if you please"  Sunspot bows in a veryvictorian manner.


----------



## Shieldhaven (Sep 29, 2006)

Shadowjack listens intently as Boris describes his target.

"That sounds pretty manageable.  There's more than one place that kind of fits that description, but I think there's a kind of luck that guides my teleportation too.  Either that, or we'll have to try a couple of times to get it right.  A street address or something would save us some trouble, you know.

"As to a plan of action, I think that the direct method suits the four of us best."  He nods at Sunspot and Stonewall, saying, "I'm frankly looking forward to seeing what you can do when you're not holding back.  Just keep in mind that the bossman doesn't love property damage measured in square miles, and we should be fine on that front."  Shadowjack grins wryly.


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 29, 2006)

Boris gives you the street address of the warehouse, and the four of you make whatever preparations you need to be combat ready immediately.

Shadowjack gathers everyone together, and you all have the strangest impression of stepping not quite sideways as your senses struggle to keep up with the very unatural direction your body is going...or more accurately, the unnatural direction space is taking you.

Before you know it, the four of you are standing directly outside a warehouse door, ten feet in front of a very startled looking guard.  He yelps incoherantly, raising his gun in your direction.

Initiative:[sblock] The Voice 24, Stonewall 21, Sunspot 18, Shadowjack 10, Guard 3[/sblock]


----------



## Tank (Sep 29, 2006)

I rush the guard.  I will use my adamantium knife to attack him.


----------



## kookdude (Sep 29, 2006)

Voice looks at the guard and says "drop the gun"


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 29, 2006)

The guard seems somewhat mesmerized by the voice, and seems to be trying to decide how to handle the situation when Stonewall runs at him, driving his adamantine knife into the guard's stomach.  The force of the blow drives him back into the door and he slowly slides down the wall, crumpling in a heap on the ground.

The door has a keypad off to one side and seems to be magnetically locked.


----------



## Shieldhaven (Sep 30, 2006)

Shadowjack peers at the keypad, struck with paranoia.  "I wonder if our enemies are more paranoid than I am.  Because if they are, that keypad will disarm some kind of trap on the other side of this door, or on the door itself.  Otherwise I'll just put this door in my bag long enough for us to get through it... huh.  Well, we might as well search Tubby here and see if he's got a written code on him."

As he chatters, Shadowjack is studying the keypad, the door, and anything else that looks interesting.

(Knowledge: electronics +7, Search +11, Disable Device +11)


----------



## Byteme8199 (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll fly up into the air to see if there is entry from the roof.


----------



## Shieldhaven (Oct 5, 2006)

...bump?

Haven


----------



## ByteRynn (Oct 5, 2006)

Shadowjack: [sblock]Looking at the security pad, you can tell this is clearly a high-security state of the art system.  Based on the type and model of the system, you are fairly certain that it is somewhat beyond your own skills.[/sblock]

Sunspot:[sblock] Flying up to the roof, you see that there is a series of three skylights across the roof of the warehouse.  You can't quite make out what is inside them (unless you want to fly closer and risk being seen through them)[/sblock]


----------



## Shieldhaven (Oct 6, 2006)

Shadowjack sighs.  "This little beauty is entirely beyond my skills.  The best I can hope to do is trip the alarm and bring the fight to us.  For the record, I do not regard this as a workable plan.  My next offer is to move us all to the other side of the door, hoping that it isn't rigged with really nasty security that can only be disarmed from out here.  I suppose if it is, I might be able to move us back quickly, unless they've got some way of shutting me down, not that I know how they'd do that."


----------



## Byteme8199 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well since that doesn't seem to be a good option, how would another road work?  Preferabbly the High Road.  There are a few sky lights up here.  i say we bust in, jump down, kick tail and then go home.  Whaddaya say guys?


----------



## kookdude (Oct 9, 2006)

"How far from the wall are the skylights?" Voice says to Sunspot "Because with that info can't we just appear at that spot on the floor and forgo the whole flying/ falling/ jumping thing and the potential door security thing at the same time?" Voice says to Shadowjack shrugging. "Just a thought, but I do wholeheartedly agree with the tail kicking idea."


----------



## Shieldhaven (Oct 9, 2006)

Shadowjack nods to the Voice.  "Good thinking!  Just so we're clear... we do actually need information out of this Ursa Major guy, right?"


----------



## Byteme8199 (Oct 9, 2006)

"I'm not too sure, I didn't get a great look.  You know..  big flaming flying dude outside your window usually alerts people."


----------



## Tank (Oct 10, 2006)

"Whatever it is that we decide to do, boys" Stonewall says, "lets do it quick.  The longer we wait, the more chance we have of being prematurely detected."  "I'm good with dropping in like a bomb of justice and dispatching these fella's"


----------



## Shieldhaven (Oct 10, 2006)

Frowning, Shadowjack teleports himself to stand near the skylight, but not so near that he will immediately be seen.  Since he doesn't fall any distance, he makes no particular noise on the roof... though its structural integrity may be suddenly called into question.  He tries to creep closer to the skylight so that he can see a place inside that would be a good arrival zone for four teleporting mutants.


----------



## ByteRynn (Oct 11, 2006)

The skylight looks into a conference room with a long table surrounded by chairs.  The double doors into the room are open.  In one corner, a small man in glasses pours himself coffee.  He doesn't seem to see you.


----------



## Shieldhaven (Oct 12, 2006)

Shadowjack teleports back down to his companions on the street.  "Okay, gentlemen, here's the deal.  No one's in there yet except for a guy drinkin' his coffee, so we'd be wasting a lot of our advantage of surprise on a guy who probably isn't Ursa Major.  Unless he is... but never mind that.  I think we should wait until a meeting starts so we can have a better chance of catching our boy.  I can probably position myself on the roof so that I can watch without being noticed.  What're your thoughts on this plan?" he finishes, addressing all three men equally.


----------



## Byteme8199 (Oct 12, 2006)

I say you memorize the location, and we come back, using your awesome teleport thing, and  20-30 mins before the meeting wouldve occured and jump them then.


----------



## kookdude (Oct 13, 2006)

"Slight problem being that we have already started this ball rolling." Voice points to the unconscious guard with the large knife wound lying on the ground. "I would suggest we go ahead and make our move, if thats not our guy he might know something more than we have already, provided we can keep him alive long enough to tell us that is." Glancing at Stonewall "Anyway I'm with the team so whatever consensus is lets do it."


----------



## Byteme8199 (Oct 13, 2006)

"Ahh.. good point Voice.  Shall we proceed then?"


----------



## Shieldhaven (Oct 13, 2006)

Shadowjack sighs.  "We have rather put ourselves in a corner, haven't we?  It's possible that Ursa Major isn't even in the building yet, in which case any immediate action on our part is just going to warn him off and leave us looking incredibly foolish, or even legally culpable."

After a moment's consideration, he shrugs.  "Ah, what the hell.  At the very least, there will be a few more people inside that we can ask."


----------



## Tank (Oct 16, 2006)

Let's do this.


----------



## Byteme8199 (Oct 16, 2006)

"So, front door or sky lights boys?"


----------



## kookdude (Oct 17, 2006)

"As to the skylight versus front door question I'm headed nowhere fast without some help so I'll leave it up to you guys to decide what kind of entrance we need. The only thing I'll ask is that we let at least some of them live long enough to give us info. Let's rock and roll gentlemen"


----------



## Shieldhaven (Oct 17, 2006)

"Skylights would be my vote, 'porting in.  Less likely to trip defenses that way - and I've already seen the room we'll be porting into, not like the other side of this door.  Sound good?"


----------



## Byteme8199 (Oct 17, 2006)

Let's go Port-boy!  Shadowjack ports us..


----------



## ByteRynn (Oct 17, 2006)

The four of you gather around Shadowjack, the world bends, and you find yourself inside a simply appointed room with a conference table in the middle and a small kitchenette off to the side.  Above your head is a skylight.  There are double doors leading to a hallway, one of which is open.


----------



## Byteme8199 (Oct 18, 2006)

Sunspot looks at Shadowjack and the Voice and motions to go close the door..


----------



## Shieldhaven (Oct 18, 2006)

Shadowjack shrugs to Sunspot.  In the barest of whispers, he says, "Stay here and wait, or search the joint?  I'd prefer the latter, if only to keep the initiative."


----------



## Byteme8199 (Oct 18, 2006)

Sunspot whispers "Whatever we do is fine, I just want to make sure when I 'power-up' that I don't cause any reflections, light bursts, et cetera!"


----------



## kookdude (Oct 19, 2006)

Voice will whisper "Ill just close the door for you on my way out."  and begin sneaking towards/ out the open door, peering around the corner before leaving the room.


----------



## Tank (Oct 23, 2006)

I wait...


----------



## Byteme8199 (Oct 24, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## Byteme8199 (Nov 2, 2006)

Me likey play by opst, me wanty more play by post


----------



## kookdude (Nov 2, 2006)

so Voice sneaks out of the room and closes the door behind him quietly.


----------



## Shieldhaven (Nov 2, 2006)

"Aah, hadn't considered that, Sunspot.  Good call there."

Stalling while he considers his next course of action, Shadowjack spends a little more time looking around the room for file folders, file cabinets, fire escape plans, really anything that would supply him with more information.


----------



## ByteRynn (Nov 2, 2006)

The Voice leaves the room, closes the door, and looks out into the hallway.  The hall is well lit, with doors on boths sides.  One on either side to the right and one on the left.  To the left, the hall ends in a doorway.  To the left, the hall turns to the left, out of sight.

Inside the conference room, Shadowjack finds nothing of any value, save a small kitchenette, complete with coffee service and stale pastries.  Leading off from the kitchen is a small bathroom.


----------



## Byteme8199 (Nov 2, 2006)

"This smells like a trap boys.. be prepared for anything."
Sunspot readies an action to turn fiery at the first sight of any hostiles.


----------



## kookdude (Nov 5, 2006)

Voice opens the door after a moment and says "... arent you done yet? I thought you were flaming up." to Sunspot. Then to everyone "There's noone in the hallway lets continue searching."


----------



## Shieldhaven (Nov 6, 2006)

"I wonder..." Shadowjack says, walking quietly over to the door of the bathroom.

If the door is closed, he puts his ear to the door to listen for anyone hiding within.  If the door is open, he'll stick his head inside momentarily to make sure the room is really empty.


----------



## ByteRynn (Nov 7, 2006)

Listening and looking inside, Shadowjack finds nothing out of the ordinary, short of a poorly cleaned toilet and a sink with some soapy residue.


----------



## Byteme8199 (Nov 7, 2006)

"We need a loud distraction...to flush these rabbits out of their hole"


----------



## Tank (Nov 8, 2006)

This sounds like a job for me...

Stonewall pumps himself up 

Move aside, boys...
This may get ugly


Stonewall attempts to use his massive density to slam through the floor into the levels below.


----------



## Byteme8199 (Nov 8, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## Shieldhaven (Nov 9, 2006)

Shadowjack's first reaction is a look of utter horror, followed by resignation.  Any response he might have made is undoubtedly lost in the thunderous noise of Stonewall trying to break the floor.


----------



## Shieldhaven (Nov 16, 2006)

Shadowjack teleports this thread back to the top of the first page.


----------



## Tank (Nov 16, 2006)

::Holding his hand over his head:: 
Where's our DM?


----------



## Byteme8199 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hahaha you guys are funny.  Let's dance!

:dance:


----------



## ByteRynn (Nov 16, 2006)

Under Stonwall's force, the wooden planks on the floor start to buckle and crack.  You all hear a commotion coming from the stairs.  Men start to come around the corner.

Initiative:  Shadowjack, Stonewall, NPCS, Voice, Sunspot


----------



## Byteme8199 (Nov 16, 2006)

Sunspot turns into his Sunform as per his held action or whatever it is.

On my turn Sunspot will attack and try to trip his opponent via his force blast ability.


----------



## Shieldhaven (Nov 17, 2006)

Though surprised and dismayed by the complete and utter loss of stealth, Shadowjack responds quickly, teleporting across the room to stand next to the door.  He attempts to avoid all notice by the men who are about to charge into the room.


----------



## Tank (Nov 17, 2006)

Stonewall picks up the rubble under his feet and attempts to bash the closest thug....HARD.


----------



## Shieldhaven (Nov 27, 2006)

Shadowjack grows deeply offended that this thread has slipped to the third page.  *bamf*


----------



## ByteRynn (Nov 27, 2006)

Shadowjack hops out of sight.

Stonewall picks up a plank he knocked loose when he smashed through the floor.  He walks up to one of the men and beams him upside the head, knocking him to the ground.

The men open fire into the cooridor, narrowly missing The Voice, Stonewall, and Sunspot.

Sunspot turns into his sun form and blasts one of the men, knocking him back into another.


----------



## Byteme8199 (Nov 27, 2006)

"Ha! Take that you Ruskie Scum!'

Sunspot takes aim and fires his concussive blasts at any non-disabled targets.


----------



## kookdude (Nov 28, 2006)

Voice charges the closest thug and attempts a flying kick at his head.


----------



## Shieldhaven (Dec 1, 2006)

Seeing that the thugs are not going to comply with his plan, Shadowjack rolls his eyes.  He teleports behind one of the gunmen and puts him in The Bag Of Nothing(tm).


----------



## Byteme8199 (Dec 5, 2006)

bump


----------



## Byteme8199 (Dec 12, 2006)

Bump Dammmittttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

